# Closed Ended Segmented Cocobolo with custom finial



## jtate (Aug 6, 2007)

So I'm really proud of this one.  It's got a couple of flaws but I really like it.

I got this plank of cocobolo from the scrap box at Woodcraft.  It was about 10 inches by 4 inches by 1 inch.  I made blocks like the one in this picture.  I pieced together scraps to finish out the blank for the barrel so I could do the closed end part.  I had bent the part that's meant for the finial on the cap so I had to do something for that.  I ground off most of the metal from the finial, leaving just the threaded part which I glued into another little scrap.  I turned that and completed the cap.  The finishing was really difficult - that cocobolo thing!  But finally I got it to take a CA finish.  MM that and then polish with Turtle Wax and Voila!  All done.

Comments, suggestions are welcomed.

Julia


----------



## txbatons (Aug 6, 2007)

Very rich looking pen. But I always like the darker woods. Looks like all your efforts really paid off. Congrats.


----------



## jtate (Aug 6, 2007)

Another view


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 6, 2007)

You did an awesome job on that pen, very beautiful.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 6, 2007)

And you should be proud.  Very nicely done and probably only you can see the flaws.  My only suggestion for it, since you went to the trouble of making it closed on one end and making a really nice finial, would be to get rid of the plastic CB.  It's easy to turn it down and bury the remainder under some nice contrasting wood.  But, it is still a lovely pen no matter what.


----------



## jtate (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks!

Good suggestion, Gerry.  I'll work on that for the next one.  Got a couple more blocks of this do work.

Julia


----------



## Ligget (Aug 7, 2007)

Fantastic work Julia, I especially like the finial![]


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 7, 2007)

Exquisite. Really rich looking.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 7, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## Radman (Aug 7, 2007)

You should be proud... I certainly would.  That's terrific!
[8D]


----------



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks beautiful Julia. The design and colouring give it a classic look. I love it[]
The finish and the pics are excellent too. Very well done.[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 7, 2007)

The first word I though of was "classic". Very good pen.


----------



## jtate (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to price pens.  Any suggestions by private message or in this thread would be appreciated.


----------



## vick (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful pen Janet.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 7, 2007)

Well done looks great Julia![]


----------



## Shane (Aug 7, 2007)

Great job ... Thats a beautiful pen!


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like $125 to me.  

The price will depend on where you are selling it. Always remember that you can always lower the price later, but never raise it.


----------



## Darley (Aug 7, 2007)

Julia that's is an awesome pen very nice, like the wood combination and your finial, what did you use for the finish?


----------



## neon007 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great work!!! Very elegant.


----------



## jtate (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a CA finish, polished with TurtleWax finishing compound in the green can.


----------



## csb333 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is an excellent rich looking pen. Have you ever done the cap in closed end and cut it for the finial? I am faced with that now. I have a double closed end pen made but I have not decided what to do about the clip, and am scared to cut it. - Chris


----------



## jtate (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to try the clip inset through a tiny slit in the cap.  I think I'm going to plan it out totally before doing it.


----------



## CSue (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful, Julia!

I really like the contrast in the segmenting.  Gives it way more than a "touch of class."


----------



## jtate (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments.

Y'sll are great for the ego!


----------



## papaturner (Aug 17, 2007)

Very,very nice.........Excellent craftsmanship. Anyone would be proud to carryhat one.


Perry


----------



## PatrickTaylor (Aug 17, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cdcarter (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't imagine how it could be better. Beautiful!!!!


----------

